# BMW Motocycle Pulls Tablecloth out from Under Dishes - Video Gets over 1M Clicks!



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

That's sweet! In two or three years when the price drops a bit, it'll be mine


----------



## carlos916 (Aug 4, 2006)

I tHink I jizzed my pants!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Omfg i love it!


----------

